# can rats eat cuttlebone?



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

I give my Smokey my parrot cuttlebone mixed in with his dry food and I gave Snowball just a small piece and she gobbled it up , I don't think it will hurt her or will it? she loved it


----------



## Velo (Dec 30, 2014)

The small piece won't hurt her.
However you should not continue to give it to her. The amount of calcium is way too much for a rat and can have negative affects. She doesn't need it as a supplement like your parrot does.


----------



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

ok ty wasn't sure about that


----------

